

My idea is *not* just another business - rudimk
https://medium.com/p/935f0a06cbf

======
paulhauggis
"Where are the good old days, when it was all about learning, and being
something people aspire to, instead of just being a business entity that gets
funded by all the big names in the VC arena, and goes on to make a profit, but
not really do something awesome?"

The problem is that money and profit are the life-blood of your company. Many
things of value are difficult to turn into a profitable business.

I think of how to make a profit..and then build something of value around it.
My current company has been profitable from day one because it started with
the business model. I don't even choose to work ideas that don't have a
business model.

~~~
rudimk
I see. Honestly, I never thought of that. Now that I dwell on it, makes a lot
of sense.

Guess the one good thing that came about of this rant was your take on it!

